# Some pics of my latest lawn sale



## debodun (May 6, 2018)




----------



## debodun (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2018)

How is your sale going debodun?


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2018)

Deb, on your table, is this little round thing painted with a pink rose and a hole in it. What is it?



I only ask because I have a vase shaped like a pitcher that my grandmother owned that is painted exactly the same. I don't care for it but it's one of the 4 things I have saved for posterity's trash can.

I think it's from the 20's ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2018)

I like that little card table, is it Stickley or maybe Harden?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Deb, on your table, is this little round thing painted with a pink rose and a hole in it. What is it?
> 
> View attachment 51876



It is a hair receiver; part of an antique dresser set. Women would comb or brush their hair and when they cleaned their grooming tools, would place the loose hair in this. They would use it for artwork and other purposes:

https://www.atlasobscura.com/articl...man-hair-jewelry-mourning-braid-mutter-museum


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like that little card table, is it Stickley or maybe Harden?



That could be used for a card table. It is actually a turn-top (a.k.a. twist-top) table. In that pic, it's in its collapsed position. If you turn the top clockwise, the top opens up on hinges and doubles in size. It was designed to fold up as a space-saving idea. Here is a pic of it showing the process:


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2018)

The hair receiver: That is actually very interesting. I would have never had guessed that was what it was used for. 
A while back we went skating and then to a museum that displayed things from days past. One of the things was something just like this. Ornaments made from hair. They were very impressive. 
Thanks for answering.


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2018)

Thanks Deb. That article on hair craft was interesting.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2018)

The question is tho' ...did you sell anything this time Deb?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> The question is tho' ...did you sell anything this time Deb?



A few things - not worth 5 days of hard labor for less than $70 (takes 2 days to set up, a day for the sale and then 2 days to pack it up). Quiet a few people stopped, but only about 1 in 4 bought anything. My "big" sale was a woman that stopped and bought $15 worth of teacup & saucer sets. Also, I planned on a three day sale (Fri - Sun), but bad weather on Fri and Sun literally put a damper on it. I actually sold a piece of Depression glass - the red bowl for $10. But on the whole, whatever people are looking for these days - I don't have it or are not willing to pay a fair market value. One man saw this commemorative Wedgwood plate hanging on the wall inside and offered me $50 for it. I know him and he's a dealer. If he offered me $50, it must be worth quite a bit more. I didn't sell it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2018)

Well, I'm pleased you sold some even if a little, but you're right, too little return for the time  you put in setting it all up.

Also glad  you were aware of the dealer, and didn't sell to him..


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Well, I'm pleased you sold some even if a little
> 
> Also glad  you were aware of the dealer, and didn't sell to him..



Thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## manlanc (Jul 9, 2018)

Keesha said:


> The hair receiver: That is actually very interesting. I would have never had guessed that was what it was used for.
> A while back we went skating and then to a museum that displayed things from days past. One of the things was something just like this. Ornaments made from hair. They were very impressive.
> Thanks for answering.


  There are personal things made by the Bronte sisters’ hair in the Bronte museum in Hawarth,  UK. <https://www.bronte.org.uk/visit-us>


----------



## terry123 (Jul 9, 2018)

Deb, have you tried putting your things on Ebay?


----------



## DaveA (Jul 9, 2018)

OMG  I'll not pass by your sales, at least with my wife in the car.  We'd be in the bread lines for a month after she "shopped" at your sale.  When driving about, my wife always insists that I accelerate when passing yard sales and I have to confess, she's not wrong!!!nthego:


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2018)

DaveA said:


> OMG  I'll not pass by your sales, at least with my wife in the car.



Well, you're not too far away in Massachusetts. If the weather and my ambition are cooperative, I'll be having another sale Labor Day weekend.


----------

